
Facebook Now Sends PGP Encrypted Email Notifications - benburwell
http://www.benburwell.com/posts/facebook-now-sends-pgp-encrypted-email-notifications/
======
doctorshady
Isn't that like getting a PGP encrypted email notification from the NSA?

~~~
benburwell
Yeah I'm not really sure what purpose it serves, but I guess PGP is better
than no PGP?

